# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Çfarë dini për apandesitin?

## huggos

Kohet e fundit kam pasur disa shqetesime. Disa me thone eshte apandesiti, disa te tjere guret e veshkave...

Si mund ta kuptoj ?

----------


## ari32

Me sa kame lexuar apendisiti dhe veshkat jane shum larg njera tjetres,apendisiti eshte ne krahuh e djatht ne reze te kofshes,behet problematik ateher kur ka depozituar ushqime dhe keto fillojne dhe infektohen,shenjat jane forcimi i pjeses ku eshte apendisiti(zora qore)
Kurse me e sakta huggos,eshte te shkosh te doktori pa e zgjatur.

----------


## huggos

Faleminderit ari, por doktoret nuk dine gje tjeter vec thikes... nesje faleminderit per keshillen.. e kesaj radhe do te degjoj.

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## era

Dhimbjet qe shkaktohen nga apendisiti jane te ndryshme. Mua p.sh me ka shkaktuar dhimbje stomaku dhe nuk e drejtoja dot trupin. Mire eshte qe te besh nje vizite tek doktori dhe nqs eshte me te vertete apendisiti qe te shkakton dhimbje, ben mire qe ta heqesh fare sepse mund te ndodhe qe te te kape ndonje krize ne vende ku ske mundesi te kurohesh menjehere dhe nqs plas apendisiti shkaktohet vdekje ne me pak se gjysem ore. Me kete sdua te te tremb por me mire bej nje vizite.

Nje prove tjeter per te pare nese ke probleme me apendisitin eshte qe te ngrihesh ne maje te gishtave dhe pastaj te ulesh thembrat ne toke me force. Nqs ke dhimbje te pjesa e apendisitit atehere dicka nuk shkon.

Edhe po erdhi puna deri te operacioni mos u merzit se eshte operacion i lehte  :buzeqeshje:  Ta them une qe e kam kaluar.

----------


## huggos

Wow...

Faleminderit per kurajon dhe informacionin. Neser kam mbyllur takim me doktorin. 

Gezohem qe jeni prezent, ne cdo rast...

me mirenjohje,
huggos

----------


## Zani

huggos si vajtzi vizita mo?eeej......cu be ky mo?vate ky!

nejse degjo ketu njehere:dhimbjet e apendisitit(se kshu i thone e jo apandesit) fillojne ne pjesen e siperme te barkut dhe zhvendosen ne pjesen e poshtme e te dhjathte te barkut.dhe aty eshte pika ku te dhemb me shume,Mek Berni i thone.nqs merr segmentin nga kocka iliake,spina anterior superior(eshte ajo kocka qe eshte pothuaj aty ku mbahen pantallonat)deri te kerthiza,ndaje ne tre pjese dhe te distanca 1/3 nga kocka iliake,mu aty e ke.shtype aty po te dhembi eshte infektuar apendiksi.ose bej dhe kete i shtrire mbi kurriz shtyp pjesen e majte te barkut,sic e ke shtypur leshoje menjehere.po te dhembi aty ku te thashe dmth djathtas poshte,eshte apendicit.po une nuk besoj ta kesh se kur e ke dhimbjet jane lemeri fare dhe barku forcohet shume,muskulatura dmth,abdomen akut i thone.ne rast apendiciti analizat jane te pazevendesueshme,leukocitet rriten shume,mbi 9-10 000/µl.Kurse veshkat kane tjeter lloj dhimbjeje dhe ne tjeter pozicion.ato dhembin nga mbrapa ne ije dhe kane trajte kolike dmth dhimbjet jane faza faza,here shtohen si thike here pushojne.
shendet e te mira
zani

----------


## huggos

Thanks Zano per interresimin..

I kisha te gjitha dhimbjet qe pershkruhen me siper.. edhe provat i bera. pozitive. Vecse te bardhat i kisha 7800.

Dhe me e bukura (vec mos ja thoni njeriu) qe nga momenti qe me treguan rezultatin e analizave, dhimbja (e tmerrshme vertet) pushoi, si me thike.

Cte thom me une i ziu.. nese seshte apan.. mund te jete aman..  :buzeqeshje:  
(nejse, kur te kepus qafen do tju lajmeroj)


huggos

----------


## Zani

hugo kujdes se ka dhe infeksion kronik qe nuk eshte aq fulminant sa akuti.dhe rruazat e bardha mund te jene jo shume te larta.megjithate ne echografi duket apendixi nese eshte i infektuar.sakte nuk e di por besoj ne me shume se 80-90% te rasteve
ciao

----------


## kristal

Apendesiti,apo pjesa rudimentare tek njeriu.


E nderuar anetare duhet te duash vetem me shume se gjithecka tjeter,nese eshte dhimbje apendesiti nuk ke mundesi te qendrosh ne pozicion te lire ne kembe,ne fillim dhimbja eshte ne anen e majte te kockes iliake me me kalimine kohes mund te perhapet ne te gjithe barkun(abdomen).

Duhet patur kujdes te shikosh ngjuren e urines se ne qoftese eshte bardhe mund te coje deri ne carje (perforacion)te zorres.

Prova qe ka permendur nje nga koleget me siper e quajtur (blumber pozitiz) nuk mund ta beje cdo njeri,ate e bej mjeku,dhe mos ke frike nga operimi nese eshte apendesit se ne shume raste ndosh toksikimi i organizmit nga plasja e apendesitit qe con deri ne vdekje.


Kristali

----------


## Estella

Dhimbjet jane te ndryshme. Doktorat ne Amerike e shpjegojne se ato varen nga personi ne person.  Mua per veten time me erdhen vec dhimbje barku, sbeja rehat as me te ngrohte e as me te ftohte, dhe me ne fund pane cpane me vune thiken.

Nese ke te vjella te shoqeruara me dhimbje barku, dobesi ne trup dhe te merren pak mente te gjitha keto jane shenja te apandesitit. Ka raste qe dhimbjet e apandesitit perseriten disa here para se ju te shkoni ne spital per operim.

Per Operim ka dy menyra. Duke te futur thiken dhe tjetra me ane te Laser nga Kerthiza. Ajo nga kerthiza eshte me estetike por do te ndjeni dhimbje pak me te shumta se kur doktori aplikon thiken gjithsesi, nese i kushtoni rendesi trupit ju sugjeroj menyren me pak te perdorshme.

----------


## [Perla]

*Apandesiti* është infektimi një pjese shtojce të zorrës se trashë. Apandesiti shfaqët me tepër tek fëmijët, por ndodh edhe tëk të rriturit.
Tek kafshët apandesiti luan një rol të madh në shpërbërjen dhe tretjen e ushqimeve me burim bimor. Tek njeriu kjo pjese është e panevojshme dhe mund të jetojmë pa të pa asnjë lloj problemi

*Çfarë e shkakton apandesitin?*

Apandesiti mund të shkaktohet nga nje infeksion ose nga dicka që bllokon (psh mbeturina jashtëqitje të forta).
Nuk dihet qartë se përse ndodh infeksioni por një teori është që bakteri që gjendet normalisht në rruget e tretjes pushtojnë muret e apandesitit, si rezultat i dobësimit të sistemit mbrojtës se trupit dhe shkakton infeksion.

*Cilat janë simptomat?*

Fëmijët zakonisht përshkruajnë një dhimbje të madhe në qendër të barkut që here vjen dhe here ikën. Me vonë dhimbja zhvendoset në krahun e djathtë poshtë të barkut dhe keqësohet.
Të semuret kanë humbje oreksi dhe ndonjëherë vjellin por këto vjellje nuk janë të mëdha. Mund të jenë të kaps ose mund të kenë diarre.
Fëmija mund të ketë temperaturë të lartë dhe mund të ketë një gjuhe të thatë,nje fytyre të këputur, rri shtrire pa lëvizur dhe merr fryme jo plotësisht për shkak të dhimbjes.

Ndonjëherë simptomat nuk janë të rregullta dhe sa here që ka dhimbje të forta në bark duhet konsideruar mundësia e apandesitit - kontaktoni mjekun menjëherë.

Diagnoza fillestare mund të gabohet lehtë dhe gjysma e atyre personave që janë operuar nuk kanë patur apandesit. Mund të ngatërrohet me helmin nga ushqimi, enjtja e gjëndrave të limfës në bark dhe infeksionet e rrugëve urinare.

*Si mund të mjekohet?*

Në qoftë se fëmija juaj ka dhimbje të mëdha, mos i jepni asgjë për të ngrenë dhe për të pire por kontaktoni menjëherë mjekun. Ndërhyrje urgjentë kirurgjike është e nevojshme (apendektomi) për të hequr apandesitin para se të çahet.
Në qoftë se çahet lëngje të infektuar përhapen në bark gjë e cila sjell në afektimin e cipes se barkut dhe mund të sjellë shumë probleme të mëvonshme si p.sh mos bërjen e fëmijëve tek femrat.

Në qoftë se apandesiti nuk trajtohet mund të sjelle vdekjen.Të sëmurëve u jepen antibiotike, qetësues dhe lëngje intravinare. Fëmijët bëhen mire disa ditë pas operacioni por ndodh që ka infeksione të mëtejshme dhe në qoftë se jeni të shqetësuar për shëndetin e fëmijëve pas operacionit duhet të bëni kontroll tek mjeku menjëherë.
_
Nga: Armando Jaupaj_

----------


## dani eli

po nga sa dite mund te vuash nga apandesiti psh: un kam 5 dit qe me dhemb  pak ne zonen  e apandesitit por me thone  qe e kam ftohje. si mund ta kuptoj? se une kam degjuar dhe pare simtomat e apandesitit dhe me te shumtat ose te gjithat nuk i permbush? prandaj po ju pyes.?

----------


## K.i EPERM

simptomat e para jan 
                                                                                    --nderhyrja kirurgjike bëhë më Laparoskopi ose më prerje dhe të nësermen je në shtepi!!!!!!!!sukses--
 --te vjellurat
---temperatura
---humbja e oreksit për ushqim
---

----------


## dani eli

sh flm per pergjigjen por une nuk kam  asnje simtoma nga te mesipermet por prap kam shum stres  dhe e kam mendjen aty ne cdo moment, sepse i kam shume frike operacionet .  thjeshht me dhemb pak  ne anen e djatht te barkut,prandaj jam i shqetesuar.

----------

